# Haircut



## victoriapr (Dec 23, 2013)

Hmmm... someone's a little ashamed of their haircut


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Did you shave her?


----------



## victoriapr (Dec 23, 2013)

yes. The temperature gets really hot here in Puerto Rico so we occasionally do it. She eventually got used to it and seems to enjoy it.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Is she a longcoat? Even then I would hesitate to shave a GSD. As humans, we think of their fur as a hot winter jacket so makes sense to remove it in the summer.

But reality is a dogs fur coat is NOT the same and it actually will INSULATE them from the heat. So when we shave it off it makes it harder for them to regulate their temperatures to stay cool. Different for dogs with 'hair' like a poodle and that will grow forever.

Heat Wave! Should You Shave Your Pet? | ASPCA

Why you should NOT shave your Dog for Summer | It's the Dogs Life

Thinking About Shaving Your Dogs Hair Coat For The Summer? Think Again.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Is she a longcoat? Even then I would hesitate to shave a GSD. As humans, we think of their fur as a hot winter jacket so makes sense to remove it in the summer.
> 
> But reality is a dogs fur coat is NOT the same and it actually will INSULATE them from the heat. So when we shave it off it makes it harder for them to regulate their temperatures to stay cool. Different for dogs with 'hair' like a poodle and that will grow forever.
> 
> ...


I knew someone who shaved their Siberian Husky during a heat wave. The dog died from heat stroke one week later.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Thank you MRL for the links. I was trying to find something to back myself up. I agree with everything you posted.

She's a pretty girl Perhaps consider not shaving her and letting her coat grow back out. It really does protect her from the elements, whatever they may be.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

It is a cute picture though and you do have a lovely dog


----------

